# Oil pan leak



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello,

The dealership informed me of oil leak around the oil pan on my 2012 Cruze with 75k miles. They recommended oil pan reseal. 

I see dark oil stain above the pan bolts as well and wonder if the leak is further up? Or perhaps the oil wicked upwards?

I am trying to figure if this should be fixed right away or monitored- would this be considered active leak or seepage? The quote with almost 3hrs of labor is not exactly cheap.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That likely is not a pan leak. I'm with you...something from above it.....gravity wins every time.

I also thing this is not a leak in the traditional sense....looks more like road dirt attached to wisping......you may be looking at something that has developed to the point of seeing over a period of a year or more.
Sorry, getting long winded, so......

Get under there with a spray can of brake clean and wash off as much as you can......then check it out every week or so. I suspect it'll take a looooooong time to show itself again.

I would not recommend addressing it yet.

Keep in touch.

Rob


----------



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Rob. I agree it looks like a slow weep from somewhere. I have not noticed oil dropping on the dipstick.

I should also mention the camshaft actuator seals are leaking as well. I don't have pictures at the moment but do see some seepage running along the passenger side of the engine block towards the rear. But the oil pan leak is in the front of the engine block so not sure if they are related.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

awesomeCruze said:


> Thanks, Rob. I agree it looks like a slow weep from somewhere. I have not noticed oil dropping on the dipstick.
> 
> I should also mention the camshaft actuator seals are leaking as well. I don't have pictures at the moment but do see some seepage running along the passenger side of the engine block towards the rear. But the oil pan leak is in the front of the engine block so not sure if they are related.


I would do the actuator rings, a known leak point as mileage/time adds up.

At road speed there is a hurricane of wind uner the hood and any leak will be distributed in weird ways.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]How To: Replace CPASV (Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve) Seals[/h]
[h=1]Upgrading the engine splash shield (Gen1 1.4L & 1.8)[/h]


----------

